# New Skull Entrance



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I trashed my old 15' x 17' clown entrance and made a new 16' x 8' skull entrance for this year. It is made of 3/4" pvc and 1/2" foamboard. It is broken down right now into 4 pieces but Saturday I will take pics of it setup. It is much lighter than my clown that was made of wood.








http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n207/cmk4425/IMG_0105.jpg[IMG}
[IMG]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n207/cmk4425/IMG_0106.jpg[IMG}


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, I like that! Very sinister looking.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ooooh, I like that! Very sinister looking.


Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can't wait to see it set up! It looks great and I'm sure your TOT's will be delightfully scared!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I can't wait to see it set up! It looks great and I'm sure your TOT's will be delightfully scared!


Thank You!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice paint job


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

drevilstein said:


> nice paint job


Thanks it is actually white, black and reddish brown but the sun was going down and it looks different in the pic. I brushed on the black and airbrushed the brown and black on. I am trying to learn how to use the airbrush that I have had for years but haven't used that often.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this up


----------



## barnes (Oct 14, 2014)

Very Nice


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> Looking forward to seeing this up


Me too I will have it up Friday.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

barnes said:


> Very Nice


Thank You.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I love it! You've got some real skills!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't look now, but I think someone lobotomized your skull. 

Looks good, that will make a scary entrance.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

looking good! I think you've learned how to use that airbrush...


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gweede said:


> I love it! You've got some real skills!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Don't look now, but I think someone lobotomized your skull.
> 
> Looks good, that will make a scary entrance.


Thank You!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

nimblemonkey said:


> looking good! I think you've learned how to use that airbrush...


I am going to keep working on my airbrush skills because this is so big it hides my faults. Thank you!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok here is it setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! That was well worth waiting for! Looks great!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you very much!


Hairazor said:


> Oh my gosh! That was well worth waiting for! Looks great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats amazing, the lighting looks spot on. I am sure the toters will remember your house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Gates of Hell

Did you use one of those red Fire and Ice lights?


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you. No TOTs here just my party my neighborhood stinks on Halloween night so I take the kids to a friends house.


Bone Dancer said:


> Thats amazing, the lighting looks spot on. I am sure the toters will remember your house.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks and yes I ordered the light from Walmart.com it is a plug in one not the battery powered one.


RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the Gates of Hell
> 
> Did you use one of those red Fire and Ice lights?


----------

